
Ask HN: New Leadership Job Advice - anon_2020
I&#x27;ve been in either a senior or tech lead position for quite a number of years.  I&#x27;ve recently been offered a job in a leadership position (head of x).  I know I&#x27;ve done all of the individual parts of this job in the past, some of them together, some separately, and I&#x27;m pretty nervous &#x2F; excited to start it.<p>I&#x27;m really interested in any advice on how to play this role, and especially how to be effective at it during remote work.  Thanks.
======
giantg2
You can read 'The Coaching Habit' to help you in your relationship with
subordinates.

'Getting to Yes' and 'Exactly What to Say' could be helpful books when you
have to negotiate with your superiors or peers.

------
bryanrasmussen
I think you might need to specify what X is to get better suggestions as to
how to be a leader of it?

Are there any of the individual parts of the job you have done in the past you
feel weak at, or strong at?

------
JSeymourATL
Classic leadership book, that PG recommends. Managing Oneself by Peter F.
Drucker >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2477223.Managing_Oneself](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2477223.Managing_Oneself)

Paul Graham on The Maker's Schedule >
[http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html)

------
tmaly
Treat people well. Fight for your team and they will respect you and go out of
their way to help you.

